# Massoth emotion XXL Programming Problem



## kumpelmagnet (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,

i am trying to programm a Massoth XXL decoder with :

LocoBuffer USB+Decoder Pro+Digitrax DCS200

This combination works fine with my Digitrax decoders but the Massoth does not respond.
The Massoth is connected to the programming output of the DCS200.

Is it possible to use this combination at all for a Massoth or is there a problem with my decoder itself ?


THX in advance fpr any kind of help

Cheers

Anton


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Digitrax equipment but have you tried using the Massoth programming software? It's available in two forms free on their website--either basic or advanced should work fine. I suspect, though, the problem isn't with Decoderpro, it's probably got something to do with the Digitrax programming output. Can you program other third party decoders that way? Have you tried programming it connected to the track power and doing it that way? I'm assuming with Digitrax you can program on the main via the handheld? 

Keith


----------



## kumpelmagnet (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,

I tried to program the decoder with POM mode on mainline but the Loconet output says :

Write Programming Track: Read Byte in OP's Mode
Setting CV17 of Loco 3 to 255 (0xff)
LONG_ACK: Function not implemented, no reply will follow

The Digitrax DCS200 manual says POM ist supported and the decoder suports this too, know i am getting confused about that.


Cheers

Anton


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.....I think we need someone with Digitrax experience to help out Anton.... 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the Decoder Pro setup is not right... you tried programming on the main, and you get an error message that could only come from using the programming track. 

I would work on your Decoder Pro installation until you can program on the main. There's nothing wrong with the decoder there... 

You say the Digitrax manual says it can program on the main, BUT you are trying to control the Digitrax via Decoder Pro, and your error message shows the right command from Decoder Pro was not sent. 

Remember that Decoder Pro is controlling the Digitrax controller at an interface different than pushing buttons on the cab. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## kumpelmagnet (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,

seems not a problem with the DecoderPro, i tried to do the same thing with the Digitrax DT400 throttle :

Write Programming Track: Write Byte in OP's Mode (NO feedback)
Setting CV53 of Loco 3 to 10 (0xa)
LONG_ACK: The Slot Write command was accepted blind (no response will be sent)

Cheers

Anton


----------



## kumpelmagnet (Sep 12, 2009)

Again,

it works fine, seems i just was to stupid







The message from the command station is just irritating
Its possible to programm all CVs on the massoth on main with DecoderPro except the adress of the loco.
I tested some CVs (dimming function outputs and so on) and i could measure the changes on the outputs....



Thx for your comments 


Regards

Anton


----------



## kumpelmagnet (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Greg,

i just discoverd your hompage and i could not believe what i see : all informations for the Accucraft K4, thats what the massoth ist for









So all my problems seem solved on this sunday morning..........


Reagrds Anton


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I had trouble setting the address on the Massoth decoder in my trolley doing it on the main, but I was using a NCE system (and that was after I managed to damage its programming track output - that has been fixed). I think the problem was that I had set the "don't run when there is DC on the track" and I couldn't get it unset using programming on the main. There seems to be some stuff that just needs to be done on programming track. My new Digitrax system has a DB150 in it which doesn't read back values in programming mode - rather annoying, but for serious programming I have an SPROG II. 

Are you sure you have the latest DecoderPro and you selected the correct decoder? If it is the wrong decoder, DecoderPro gets confused pretty easily. As I recall I had to do a dance to get it to work correctly. 

Tom


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I just looked up my decoder notes. I have an XLS with sound in it. I would recommend going into decoder pro and trying to read the entire CV set and take a look at what it gets back. I recommend saving that stuff anyway. As I recall I tried to let decoder pro figure out the decoder and it didn't come up with a valid answer. 

I also recommend that you give Massoth a call, don't bother with email - response rate is very spotty. They have been very helpful answering my questions and helping get through issues. 

Tom


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I just looked up my decoder notes. I have an XLS with sound in it. I would recommend going into decoder pro and trying to read the entire CV set and take a look at what it gets back. I recommend saving that stuff anyway. As I recall I tried to let decoder pro figure out the decoder and it didn't come up with a valid answer. 

I also recommend that you give Massoth a call, don't bother with email - response rate is very spotty. They have been very helpful answering my questions and helping get through issues. 

I was just looking at the manual. Pom (Programming on Main allows setting all CVs except CV1,17+18, and anything related to the sound decoder. I assume the XXL is identical. 


Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, you should have been able to set "don't run when there is DC on the track".... otherwise known as "analog conversion" in CV29 ... and set it on the main. 

Some European decoders have strange "rules" to us in America... for example most decoders do support CV1, and 17 & 18 on the main... funny about the sound decoder... but the sound "commands" are normally "trick" extensions of the "user CV space" so they are pretty much wide open. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just looking at the manual. Pom (Programming on Main allows setting all CVs except CV1,17+18, and anything related to the sound decoder. I assume the XXL is identical. 

Tom, when you say you were looking at the manual, do you mean for the XXL? I don't understand why you can't program sound related CV's on the main...I am able to do this with any of my Massoth decoders. Is this a limitation of the decoderpro/digitrax? 

Keith


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a fairly complete manual for the XLS decoder which which combines how to hook it up and how to program it, that manual had those caveats in them that I quoted. It is also totally in English which makes it a lot easier to read. I don't know why you can't mess around with the sound settings on the main. For some reason I couldn't change the CV that controlled the DC run mode (I don't remember the chain of events that lead up to it) after I damaged the program track port on the NCE. 

I downloaded the Emotion M, L, XL, XXL configuration manual. It has the same statement about not setting addresses on the main, except since theses decoders don't do sound, it doesn't mention sound. 

As far as changing the address, they say that it is prohibited for "safety" reasons (that is from the XXL configuration manual). 

There doesn't seem to be much difference between the XXL and XLS decoders as far as operational features and CV definitions are concerned. I have had good luck with the XLS behaving reasonably well and not have too many quirks. It did require at least one late night session to get it working correctly. As far as programming it, both the NCE system and SPROG II had no problems with it. 

Tom


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, if you read that sentence in the manual more carefully, it only excludes CV's 1, 17 and 18, which are the address related CV's, it does not include "and anything related to the sound decoder" that you were paraphrasing. There is something else going on with the programming end of things because those decoders will definitely accept CV adjustment via the main on any of the remaining CV's. Sorry I can't be of more help, though. 

Keith


----------

